
Show HN: Puzzlings – Collaborative Jigsaw Puzzle - yeldarb
https://puzzlings.hatchlings.com/collaborate/hackernews
======
yeldarb
Hi all, I'm the founder of Hatchlings and this is a preview of a new realtime
feature of our game, Puzzlings, that we're releasing soon.

We made a (loosely; this was surprisingly hard to theme) Hacker-themed puzzle
for you guys to try out. I thought it would be fun for us to do together!

Not sure how long it will take to complete or how well it will scale. Probably
depends on whether HN skews towards collaborative or destructive ;)

Let me know if you have any questions or feedback! I'd be happy to respond.

One known issue: when zoomed out in Firefox, things don't quite align
correctly. We're working on it but in the meantime please either zoom to 100%
or try a Webkit-based browser.

~~~
mtmail
Picture was great.

Took 3h with 4-6 people online. I think 8 was the maximum.

With the last 10 pieces I suspected some were missing (hidden under the image
or somebody moved it way out of scope), but they took only 2 minutes. I
suspect some logic made them appear.

A sound or other effect if a piece fits another would be nice. It's so hard so
see sometimes.

